# New rescue with cut quills



## RiaDominique (Jan 5, 2013)

I got another rescue, burg this little guy has cut quills, I believe his last owner used either scissors or nail clippers to clip his little sharp point of the quills off, is this going to affect him?


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

As far as I have heard damaged quills fall out and get replaced. An seeing as quills are pretty much just modified hair I doubt there could be a risk of infection, but maybe someone else knows more?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cut quills can make them more susceptible to infections as the open end of the quill is an entry point for bacteria. Otherwise, there is nothing of concern. Poor little guy. What a stupid former owner.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor boy...cruel of the past owner to do that just because they didn't want to deal with the points. :? I just wanted to add that if you have any other pets or anything, I would be very careful with him being around them. Having lost his points on his quills, he's lost his main defense system, so you'll have to make sure he stays safe.


----------



## RiaDominique (Jan 5, 2013)

He's in a quarantine cage right now, as far as later, he's a boy, so he would be staying by himself. I just got him the revolution shot. Poor baby's only 4 months old:/


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aw  poor little guy. I'm glad he's with you instead now!


----------



## RiaDominique (Jan 5, 2013)

He's lost a lot of the quills on one half of his body, is that normal?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

No, losing the quills on 1/2 the body is certainly not normal. When my hedgie was quilling she lost a lot of quills, maybe 80/day (that I found), but other than some thinning, you could not tell that she was losing quills. If it is obvious like that then I would say there is a problem and a vet visit is in order. It could be from mites, or it might be a fungus of some sort. Best to get that checked out. :|

Also, you said you just gave him the Revolution "shot", did you actually mean that you injected it? It is a topical treatment. I am hoping this was a miscommunication.

-Susan H.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I keep thinking about this. It seems like a lot of work to clip every quill. Painful work. How long would that take?!

Poor boy, hope he's doing better.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think all the quills falling out are just the natural healing process. Poor guy.


----------



## RiaDominique (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops, I said shot, he got two separate revolution treatments from the vet, no mites/fungus present.


----------

